# Share your shop tech



## maxman10 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi, I am setting up a new workshop, and wanted to get some ideas of what technology/ automation other people have used in their shop. Automatic lighting, lifts & hoists, music, ventilation, security, etc.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Electricity


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Lots of extension cords. A good versatile bench. A lot of scrap wood. A couple saws, a couple (or 20 or 30) clamps, and a lot of thinking. Sometimes I even turn out a decent project with all that. Usually not.


----------



## big treble (May 10, 2012)

Remote dc switch, radio(AM AND FM) and a bush light


----------



## plainolebill (Mar 31, 2013)

Couple of Gorillatorches.


----------



## Day in Paradise (Oct 11, 2012)

Buy the best you can the first time


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

Day in Paradise said:


> Buy the best you can the first time


This is good advice.... Difficult at times, but good tools keep you productive....
Look at the difference in price of the ok tool and the one you really want...
The cost difference is what you're really paying, if you intended to buy the cheaper one anyway....
That higher cost is moot when spread out over the longer lifetime of the piece....
Most of my power tools are 30 years old.....


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Oakwerks said:


> This is good advice.... Difficult at times, but good tools keep you productive....
> Look at the difference in price of the ok tool and the one you really want...
> The cost difference is what you're really paying, if you intended to buy the cheaper one anyway....
> That higher cost is moot when spread out over the longer lifetime of the piece....
> Most of my power tools are 30 years old.....


I'll dissent from this opinion. Most of my tools are "cheap" and they all work quite well. Most of them are second hand and many are also "30 years old" (or older). They're heavier than modern equivalents but they work just fine.

I have had exactly one cheap tool fail on me... a router I bought for $15 on ebay. Motor still works great, though, and may become the drive for something else in the future.

Tools really aren't magic. Yes, you can spend a lot of money but it's rarely necessary. Look at the quality of furniture built by hand tools in the 19th century. Much of it is still considered quality furniture over a hundred years later. I won't even get into the older stuff. 

Anyone who blames their tools for the quality of their work is not being realistic.

I will say, for saws, buy good quality blades. I used factory blades for a long time and occasionally cleaned them. About a year ago I bought new diablo blades for my circular saw, table saw, and my miter saw. It has made a world of difference in the quality of my cuts. The tools are still the same craftsman cheapo saws though. (I think my miter is a delta. I bought it used for $25 about 10 years ago but didn't pay much attention to the brand.)


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Spend the time and money to layout and install good wiring.

I recommend laying out two parallel 120-Volt circuits, wired for 20-Amps. One pulled from each leg of the 240. This lets you run a shop vac off one circuit with the other circuit available for a tool, so they both see full voltage. Use different colored receptacles so you can readily tell which one is which. 

At least two separate light circuits. That way if one breaker trips you aren't standing there in the dark with a tool running. 

Run a sub-panel for all the 120-Volt receptacles and the dedicated 240-Volt tool circuits, through a magnetic contactor, that way if you loose power the tools stay off when it comes back on. You should also add a key switch here so kids, grand kids, etc. can't use tools without supervision / permission.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

My poor little shop started with an inherited 8" Craftsman table saw. After tuning it up, investing in a good blade, and replacing the belt it's been good enough to not need replacing. I added a Craftsman radial arm saw for cross cuts, and thanks to several law suits I wasn't responsible for Sears sent me a brand new table top and a much improved blade guard for it. Follow with a Drill Press and Band Saw, small Lathe, a few routers and a nice router table for one, a compound miter saw, table top scroll saw, Hitachi planer/jointer, and most recently a small CNC machine. There are several small hand power tools as well, generally drills and sanders. The drawer units and pegboard wall keep it organized. It all lives (now) in a 40x40 garage along with one car, a couple of lawn mowers, a motorcycle, and some lawn tools. Great lighting thanks to the previous owner. Lots of cabinet storage along one wall. Work benches are retired veterinarian tables, with one I re-engineered to fold flat when I need floor space more than bench space. 

The little CNC has gotten the most attention from me lately, but everything done on it has help from several other tools in the shop. I'll join and plane, then trim to length any hardwood to be CNCed. Once CNCed I'll use the band saw and router table to cut parts apart and trim off tabs. Sand by hand or machine, then add to the stack of things to be finished once the weather improves.


----------



## 9poundhammer (May 6, 2013)

Never sacrifice quality for cost. In my experience professionally and as a hobbyist, the cheap man always pays twice. 

Do your homework! Research equipment before you buy to make sure you aren't spending a lot of money for a tool you won't use to its full potential. 

Also, pick up some magazines and books. Woodsmith and Fine Woodworking are great. Shop Notes is really great too. They have articles about building your own layout tools and jigs. Most are fun projects and will help you keep your skills sharp while saving you money on the stuff you didn't have to buy. 

Work safe and best of luck to you.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I have a Roku hooked to the TV in my shop (garage). Lots of channels or music to watch or listen to.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Does an 8 track player count???


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*bush light?*



big treble said:


> Remote dc switch, radio(AM AND FM) and a bush light


Whose bush are you lightin' up? What size bulb you got? :blink:

You mean Busch beer light?


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

I have one of those weather stations in the house (living room) that has an outdoor transmitter that I keep in the shop.

I can see at a glance what the temp is, and more importantly, the humidity in the shop while in the house. 

I have a simple AM/FM clock radio in the shop that suffices. 

A nice heavy duty shop power-strip and over-head extension cord reel. Along with spare heavy duty extension cords always come in handy.

A sanding station with power strips ,storage underneath for a vac, and a downdraft table.

Air filtration and dust collection.

Overhead or high on the wall storage is imo better than free-standing shelving that takes up valuable floor space. 

Lots of clutter free table space to work on projects without moving stuff out of your way.

Learn about jigs. Many tools don't come close to their potential until you learn how to open that potential up with add on jigs.

Storage,storage,storage.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

against_the_grain said:


> I have one of those weather stations in the house (living room) that has an outdoor transmitter that I keep in the shop.
> 
> I can see at a glance what the temp is, and more importantly, the humidity in the shop while in the house.
> 
> ...


One of the things I did in my new shop was to enclose a wire shelving unit into a cabinet.... Works great to keep things dust free...
BUT, as you say it takes up floor space... In my case 6 feet... 
So I'm in the process of drawer-ing under my 14 foot work bench.... More storage, and frees up precious floor space.....
Live and learn.....


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Pauley said:


> Does an 8 track player count???


I used to rock out to an 8 track player when I was younger (i'm 32) and worked around my parents house. Oh, would i love to have that thing in my garage today.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

My shop is my garage and I have rules about my garage. If you can't fit two cars in there...I have too much crap. Currently, I have a shop cart (built from plans in Wood magazine). This holds my router table, router, circ saw, jig saw and other various measuring devices. I have clamps of various sizes. I have a 10" table saw. And a 7 drawer craftsman tool box with hand tools in it. 

With these tools I have built a few cutting boards, huge built in cabinets and a 60" tall bookcase. Pretty basic tools, but I have been able to accomplish a lot.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

put outlets everywhere. routers and table saws spew dust into the air, and it settles on everything, so think about dust control. use double locking rollers where you can if you will need to move big heavy things (like table saws) around. organization organization organization.

i have failed at the last part (organization), but i'm working on it.


----------



## r22yu (Apr 6, 2013)

How about an Ikea magnet board for putting up the project plans, so that they don't get lost/covered/destroyed by all the random tools and pieces of wood flying around while working.


----------



## big treble (May 10, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Whose bush are you lightin' up? What size bulb you got? :blink:
> 
> You mean Busch beer light?


Yep, your right, missed the c. But I noticed how you picked that up.....you must have the same shop supplies


----------



## michialt (May 22, 2013)

The best advice I can give is research and do it right the first time...I have a cluster-f... in my garage shop because I didnt do it right the first time.

*MOST* of my tools are "cheap" Ryobi tools, and they work *OK*, but if I did it over I would have bought better.

Now keep in mind my shop is entirely hobby in nature, and I only do work for myself. Now the most used tools in my shop are:

1) Table Saw
2) Compound Miter Saw
3) Cordless drill

NOW for what you wouldn't expect:

1) Engine hoist (aka Cherry picker)
2) Gantry Crane
3) Dust collector

Since I am a single worker in the shop I find lifting is an issue, the gantry crane and the engine hoist are my best friends.

The rest are obvious...


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

....Not sure anyone does it right the first time.... I'm in my second shop, and it's always something...
. Things like More ceiling power drops, storage, tools, etc.... Mine will always be a work in process....
But that's part of the enjoyment of having one..... Don't drink beer, anymore, so I have to blow that money on something. !!!!!


----------



## michialt (May 22, 2013)

I am in the middle (more like first 1/4) of re-purposing my 2 car Garage from a storage pit/makeshift shop into a Wood/Metal Shop that I hope will have room for one car while the shop isn't used.

I also work solo 99.9% of the time, and it's rare that I have a helper, so lifting can be a chore at times. I have 3 things that I use for lifting. I have a 2 ton Engine Hoist/crane, a Gantry Crane, and a large hydraulic floor jack. I also have tons of straps and chains for these.

I am building (hanging and floor) cabinets to circle the Garage, and I hope that when I am done I will have a place for everything.

For the Short Term I have built quick and dirty work benches using 4x4 lumber and plywood. I have bolted everything together so that later I can disassemble and reclaim the wood for other stuff as needed. And everything is on wheels right now.

Most of my wood tools have been bought as needed over the past 3 years, and I bought mostly cheap stuff. And as I take on bigger and bigger projects I find myself either wishing I had better, or going out and buying things over again.

I have most of the Ryobi 18v hand tools, and about the only things I still use are the Drill, Radio and Reciprocating saw. Occasionally I will use the jig saw, but not very often. And recently I did buy the nailer/stapler, and I will probably be using it more than my air nailer.

I bought a Ryobi 10" bench table saw w/ stand about 2 years ago, used it for a couple of small projects back then. When I started building cabinets for the shop I thought I would be able to "get by" with it until I was further along and had more space. Last weekend I was trying to cut some plywood, it bound up between the spreader and the fence, and pulled the saw over enough that the cheap metal legs bent and everything went crashing to the ground. I happen to have been on the outfeed pulling when this happened. I got really lucky and didn't get hurt, but could have easily have lost a foot. Picked it up and through it in the trash, and started looking for a good cabinet/contractors saw.

I also ran air and power to retractable reels on the ceiling in the center of the Garage. This was one of my better upgrades too, no more tripping over extension cords and hoses.

Someone also mentioned dust collection and air filtration. For the past 3 months I have again "gotten by" with using my shop-vac, but I still sweep the floors a couple times an hour to keep the saw dust from causing an accident. I also deal with a lot of dust in the air, and know it's not doing my lungs any good. I bought a Dust Collector a couple of weeks ago from Harbor Freight (larger of the 2 they sell), but it's not installed yet. I am trying to find the best way to make use of it, but still allow me to move everything around the shop as needed. I WISH this had been the FIRST thing I bought.

Also keep in mind that Dust Collection is no substitute for air filtration. Even the best Dust Collector is not going to get all the dust out of the air around you. My project for this weekend is to build an Air Filter from an old Furnace Blower and simple furnace air filters. I'm also going to build this to double as a fan to help with the Texas Heat too.

Oh, and one fact about a wood shop to remember, no matter how many and what size clamps you have, you will NEVER have enough of them... And you will realize what your missing AFTER you have the glue on the wood and while you are holding the pieces together and trying to find a clamp that you can make due with....

In summary, buy the best tools you can afford. The bigger the tool, the more important it is to buy the best. Cheap Screw Drivers are fine, but a cheap Table Saw, probably not so fine... As a kid my mentor (uncle) preached safety first to me. He would always tell me that safety never come without work, and safety NEVER comes cheap. As I find myself replacing cheaper tools with better tools I keep hearing him saying that over and over. After the table saw falling, I promised myself, never again will I buy cheap to just get buy.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

michialt said:


> I am in the middle (more like first 1/4) of re-purposing my 2 car Garage from a storage pit/makeshift shop into a Wood/Metal Shop that I hope will have room for one car while the shop isn't used.
> 
> ...


I am in a similar place as you on this ... 2 car garage, work by myself, want to be able to put one car in there when not using it as a shop.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I had a pretty nice shop in my home up north. My first shop was a rented building 2 miles from my home. I could do just about anything with plenty of room. Then I built a big home on the lake and put a large garage on it. We made room for one car and I still had about 800 sq ft. In my southern home I worked in a small garage. Hated it and sat it out for about 5 years. Now I rent a really nice flex space business rental. It's only $500 bucks a month and it has an office with air. We use the office to store items we used to put in the attic. I have 1000 sq ft and spend a great deal of time there when I'm home. The wife handles the grand kids and said its a great place for the cranky grump grandpa. They get away with murder and spend all my money. I have the shop I need to do what ever I want in. I have big machines and wouldn't have it any other way. At this time in my life I couldn't be more happy with my shop. I would encourage all of you to find a small place to set up your man cave. You won't regret it.











This is most of my shop. It's just a hobby.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Floor locks. The correct way to lock caster mounted equipment in place.
http://www.vestilmfg.com/products/mhequip/floor_63.jpg

They come in various heights and load capacities, to match different sizes and capacities of casters.


----------



## michialt (May 22, 2013)

I own a small software business here in Plano, and I have a 1400sf office in a local high rise, I know what its like to get out of the house to work. I couldnt put my shop there though.

My lease is up next spring, so I might look into finding a building where I can setup both my shop and my business... But then I might not ever get to see my house....

It would be nice to have enough room to setup all of my equipment without the need for shuffling things around as I work...


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

michialt said:


> I own a small software business here in Plano, and I have a 1400sf office in a local high rise, I know what its like to get out of the house to work. I couldnt put my shop there though.
> 
> My lease is up next spring, so I might look into finding a building where I can setup both my shop and my business... But then I might not ever get to see my house....
> 
> It would be nice to have enough room to setup all of my equipment without the need for shuffling things around as I work...


I recommend casters for everything except the work bench.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## golfdad (Nov 18, 2011)

*shop essenstials*

:smile:Electricity..........flat screen tv......cd player...oh yea and some nice tools and dust collection with remote....


----------

